# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Heather Lee interview on House of Pain's BLOG

## Seanzilla HCPL

Heather Lee

Powerlifter, Strongwoman, Bodybuilder and Fitness Model

To read her latest interview and to view a bunch of hot pics, please log on to the HOP BLOG here

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/

----------

